# Gurkha Warlord Cigar Review - Huge



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar is large, so set aside a couple of hours for this bad boy. The flavors start out with some mild coffee and spices, develops some nuttin...

Read the full review here: Gurkha Warlord Cigar Review - Huge


----------

